# Easy Carrier!



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh I am sooo tired of using rabbit "holes" as carriers! And I am always needing a carrier for one reason or another!

I made a cage for my Belgian Hare out of those wire panels you make cubed shelving with... and then decided why not make a carrier out of the same??










So here's my cube carrier. It's 6 wire panels, zip ties, and a cage door spring clip thing. I think it needs handles.. other than that I am super pleased.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see the zip ties. Having built a run for my cats I knew it wouldn't make much of a carrier using those connector things. I'm not sure it would even hold together if it was used for its intended use.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But you'll eventually have to do something about the floor. Legs can easily go through and get trapped when you set it down. Been there done that. I fixed my issue by getting small opening hardware cloth and attached that to the floor.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

True, this was a bit of an issue today. Think I will just throw an old towel at the bottom.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or I had some luan laying around that I cut to fit. Fun part on the one I did it on, I had the cage built so I either had to tear the cage apart or cut the luan in half and laying inside in two pieces. I cut it in half.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh goodness. Yeah, back when I had cats we built them a 25 foot by 8 foot by 4 foot enclosure. I made panels out of chicken wire and 2 inch by one inch wood. In my head they just snapped together... in reality it was an intensely flimsy monstrosity.... but the cats enjoyed it! So did the grass, which grew into the bottom and made it completely unmovable... SIGH. Can't have it all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But the cats enjoyed it. What we people think of it just doesn't matter.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Not when it's in the back yard behind the house.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So where are you and your chickens going?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't she tell you, she's just going to carry them around for a while.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Everywhere! Maybe Paris!  

This one I just rigged up because it's easier for me to take out chicks/birds that people are interested in buying and let them check them out. This woman wanted two started birds so she picked two from this group. It worked out well. Other times I am transporting chicks or seramas to different or outside enclosures or figuring out what to do with the sickies. Very useful to have a carrier!!


----------

